# Immigrant in Greece



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

As an immigrant in Greece, do you intend to obtain Greek citizenship?

If you have an income derived in another country, do you pay tax on that income in Greece or in the country where it is derived?


----------



## tezmerkezim (Sep 14, 2015)

now many immigrants live in Greece , esspecially Syrian people


----------

